# Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also es gibt ja die Möglichkeit einen Filter (Biotec Screen 12) + dazugehörige Pumpe Aquamax 8000 zu nehmen um einen Koi Teich von 6000 L klar zubekommen. Nach Vorgabekombi von O...e

Nun wurde mir allerdings von der O...e Hotline gesagt, dass wenn ich Stromsparen will = einen größeren Filter - also mehr Schwämme + mehr Filtervolumen nehmen würde - ich nur eine kleinere Pumpe z.b. die 6000 L oder 4000 L bräuchte um diese Teichgröße klar zu halten.


Ist dass denn richtig ? Vielleicht sogar besser ?

Einziger Nachteil wird sicher sein dass ich dann den Filter sehr nahe am Teich hinstellen muss da die Pumpe ja nicht so weite Entfernungen / Höhen leisten kann.


Wie seht ihr das ? Lieber am Anfang für Teuer Geld nen Großen Filter kaufen und ne kleine Pumpe und somit auf längere Sicht Stromspaaren - oder lieber die abgestimmt Kataolgvariante von O..e ?

Euer Ralf


----------



## Phil (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

Hallo Ralf,

ich bin vielleicht nicht der kompetenteste wenns darum geht, aber ne Meinung hab ich dazu auf alle Fälle mal  
Punkt 1 ist, dass sich die abgestimmten Filter+Pumpen Varianten schonmal nur auf Wasser + Pflanzen beziehen, Fische nicht eingerechnet.
Punkt 2, mir bleibt bis jetzt unerschlossen worin der Vorteil liegen soll, außer weniger Strom zu verbrauchen. In einem Filter mit größerem Volumen, können sich lediglich mehr Bakterien ansiedeln und er wird nicht verschlammen. 
Nun nehmen wir an du nimmst eine kleinere Pumpe, mit weniger Leistung, wie schon richtig von dir bemerkt sind die 4000L ähnlich zu werten wie 3L Benzinverbrauch als Werksangabe bei nem Auto. Der wahre Wert liegt oft deutlich darunter. Mit weniger Leistung, wird die Pumpe deutlich weniger Umgebungswasser ansaugen, wodurch sich der Umwälzzyklus deines Teiches verlängern wird. Möglich das sich das auf Dauer ausgleicht, sicher ist es nicht.
Ich befürchte das es sich auf Dauer, auf deine Wasserqualität auswirken wird, schon allein vom technischen Verständnis her.
Ich kann auch keinen Pool mit Filterbürsten, Watten, etc vollstopfen, wenn diesen dann nur eine Springbrunnenpumpe speißt. Sollte jedem einleuchten, dass das nicht viel bringt.
Im übrigen, bringt es auch nichts, einen zu kleinen Filter mit einer zu großen Pumpe zu betreiben. Außer Grobschmutz wird man nichts aus dem Wasser ziehen. Das reicht dann vielleicht für klares Wasser, aber wie fast alle hier bestätigen können, muss klares Wasser kein sauberes gesundes Wasser sein.

Unterm Strich bleibt also, es kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Das hängt von deinen Gegebenheiten ab, so kann unter Umständen auch nicht bei jedem Teich ein Komplettsystem funktionieren. Das ist eins der wenigen Dinge, die man am heimischen Gewässer nur durch probieren und lernen lösen kann.

Um dir die Frage abschließend trotzdem zu beantworten. In der Regel sind die komplettsysteme günstiger als die Einzelkomponenten. Also würde ich dazu tendieren, ein solches zu erwerben. Die Stromaufnahme der Pumpe kann man dann nachträglich immernoch drosseln, wodurch sie auch weniger Strom verbrauchen würde (natürlich resultiert daraus weniger Leistung). Im umgedrehten Fall müsstest du dir evtl. nachträglich doch noch die größere Pumpe kaufen.

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.

Grüße Phil


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

Danke für Deine Meinung, hast du das mit der Pumpendrosselung schon mal getsetet ? wie soll dass denn gehen = mit einer Dimmersteckdose ? (hab noch eine für den Innenbereich rumfliegen...) meinst du nicht das so eine drosselung die Pumpe kaputt machen könnte ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Phil (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

Hallo Ralf,

nichts zu danken 

du hast es Richtig erkannt, prinzipiell ein einfacher Dimmer. Die Frage danach ob die Pumpe damit kaputt geht, kann man sicherlich durch ein klares Nein beantworten. Die Pumpe wird lediglich durch die Begrenzung des maximal möglichen Stroms nicht die maximale Leistung erreichen. Elektronisch gesehen absolut unbedenklich. Wie bei einer Glühlampe, die auch einfach nicht so hell leuchtet, wird sich der Motor eben nicht so schnell drehen und somit an Leistung verlieren. Den Vorteil sehe ich darin, dass du die Reserve nach obenhin hast, die du mit einer 4000er Pumpe nicht hättest. Laufen hatte ich das ganze zum Beispiel mit handelsüblichen Tauchpumpen, da mir 500W einfach zu heftig für längeren Betrieb waren, wobei sich in dem Fall lediglich der Druck im System und kaum spürbar die Durchflussmenge reduzierte. Ebenfalls laufen hatte ich auf diesem Wege einfache Springbrunnenpumpen, die mit 15W angegeben, auf diesem Wege, auch mit 9W auskamen (gemessen inklusive dem Verlust am Widerstand des Dimmers). Ich denke also nicht, das sich das ganze negativ auf die Lebensdauer der Pumpe auswirken kann, oder wird. Eher im Gegenteil, da sie ja auf diesem Wege im seltensten Fall mal unter Volllast betrieben wird könnte sich die Lebensdauer vielleicht sogar erhöhen.
Und wie gesagt, für Teilwasserwechsel, etc. kannst du die Pumpe dann immernoch mit ihren 6000L/Std fahren und musst nicht mit 4000L/Std auskommen.

MfG Phil


----------



## loxy70 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

hallo,
hab in etwa die gleiche teichgrösse wie du mit 3 kois.
vorher hatte ich einen druckfilter und nur probleme.
habe mir vor einer woche bei ebay einen gebrauchten oase biotec 10 filter mit uv klärer bitron 24 gekauft. dazu eine 5000er powermax pumpe(ca.150 €). die pumpe zieht 75 watt pro stunde. ein ,wie ich finde,akzeptabler wert.
Nach einer woche war mein teich glasklar und das bei 30 grad in den letzten tagen .


----------



## loxy70 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

sorry,wollte noch anmerken ,daß der biotec10 und dein Screen 12 in etwa für das gleiche teichvolumen konzipiert sind. der riesenvorteil bei dir wär die grobschmutzabscheidung. ich jedenfalls würde die teure oase pumpe nicht dazu nehmen. schau mal bei ebay oder obi nach powermax.die gleichen parameter,geringerer preis und 5 jahre garantie.was nutzt die ganze stromsparerei wenn beim kaufpreis schon zu viel ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

hab da noch was das mir grad in die Händchen gefallen ist. Alle noch offenen Fragen werden hier geklärt...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14509

Grüßle


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

Ich hab mich gestern nochmal schlau gemacht und direkt bei O..e angerufen. Nun kam heraus das der UVC wenn man beide Ausgänge offen hat und in den Filter laufen lässt die von der Pumpe erzeugte Durchflussmenge erheblich reduziert. (könnt ihr euch im Katalog von O..e ansehen)  / z.b. der 24 W lässt grad mal 3500 L durch - also wozu btrauch ich dann (die von O...e) empfohlene 8000er Pumpe - selbst wenn der Filter relativ weit weg oder hoch steht und am UVC z.B noch 5000 L ankommen, schleust doch der UVC nur 3500 L durch -  

also schade um den verbrauchten Strom ..., ist schon komisch oder ? Bei Aquagarden.info gibst nen UVC (der vieeel billiger ist) der 6000L durchlässt

nun verstehe ich diese tollen OPTIMAL Kombinationsvorschläge von O...e gar nicht mehr.

Im Übrigen hab ich mir gestern mal den 5.1 + 10.1 und den S12 genau angesehen und bin echt etnttäuscht was einem da für viel Geld geboten wird.  

es handelt sich da grad mal um einen Gesamtbehälter wo einfach nur ein paaar schwämmchen drinn hängen - ohne Up and Down System !!!! oder irgendwelcher Kammern von z. Grob nach Fein ....


da sind links unhd rechst die groben und in der Mitte ein feiner + mittlerer schwamm - den Sinn verstehe ich hierbei nicht unbedingt.

Da Kann man ja auch für 3 € nen Mörtelkübel ausm Baumarkt kaufen und nen Bett drauflegen - vorher große gaaaanz Lange Holzschrauben oder Gewindestäbe durchs Brett jagen und die Schwämme aufstecken + Aluplatte drunter = fertig (oben die Löcher der Holzplatte etwas größer) so kann dann die Stange gezogen und der Filter ausgedrückt werden = und dafür sooo viel Geld bei O...e bezahlen ?  

Also ich bau mir nun einen Reihenkammerfilter mit einem abnehmbaren vorsiebfilter selber, aus den stabilen Euroboxen (die grauen) und HT Rohren - ich werd dann sicher mal davon berichten.

Also bis bald, euer Ralf

:hai


----------



## lollo (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> mit einer Dimmersteckdose ?  meinst du nicht das so eine drosselung die Pumpe kaputt machen könnte ?


Hallo Ralf,

das Thema hatten wir schon mal, aber schaue mal hier ab Frage 5.


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

Hallo,

bei den Oase Pumpen handelt es sich um asynchrone Pumpen, diese kann man mit einem Drehzahlsteller drosseln. Das funktioniert aber mit synchronen Pumpen nicht, denen kann man nur durch Begrenzung des maximal möglichen Stroms beikommen, das hat zumindestens meinen Pumpen auch nie geschadet. 

Grüße


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

Hallo Ralf,

ich hab da auch noch so ne Geschichte zu der Firma auf Lager. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=37981/?q=promax#post37981

Sind sicher alles "Einzelfälle".


----------



## loxy70 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

das mit dem durchfluss an der bitron ist so nicht richtig. sie lässt 3500 liter OHNE bypass durch. das heist für mich 3500 liter kommen in den genuss der uv lampe,der rest fliest erstmal so durch.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

@loxy70, ja - du hast recht... nur denke ich das das Wasser was daran vorbeigeführt wird - also mit schwebealgen  - die feinen schwämmchen zusetzten könnte. sicher ist dies auch so bei dem billigen UVC den ich erwähnte. aber bei meiner kommenden Eigenbauvariante werde ich ein Splatsieb und mehrere Schwammfilter bauen + lavasteine am ende, ich denke da ist es nicht so schlimm wenn an der UVC einiges vorbei geht.

Der O...e Händler sagte mir gestern das ich uuunbedingt einen ganz großen, schööön teuren UVC nehmen soll (wo die Folgekosten natürlich für die Lampe auch schön hoch sind...) - eben wegen dieser Durchflussache, wenn  ich dies täte hätt ich nicht so schnell die Schwämme verstopft und nicht so einen großen Reinigungsaufwand.... - komisch, und die O...e Hotline erzählt mir dann einen von... ich könnt ja die UVC ausmachen wenns Wasser klar ist - das relativiert den hohen Stromverbrauch eines höheren (36W/55W) UVC.


----------



## Phil (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

Hallo,

solangsam zweifel ich ein wenig an der fachlichen Kompentenz der O...e Hotline. Ich denke bei diesen Aussagen vorallem an Kapitalismus als an Kompetenz.
Meines Wissens nach soll die UVC eben Mikroorganismen im Wasser abtöten, welche dann verklumpen und so erst durch den Filter aussortiert werden können. Ergo, ohne UVC bleiben die im Wasser und nicht im Filter. Alles was die UVC nicht erwischt, kommt also wieder in den Teich. Dem ganzen zu Folge, bedeutet ja, dass eine bessere UVC gerade dafür sorgt, dass das Wasser zum einen klarer wird, aber der Filter mehr zu tun bekommt. Das steht dann auch in keinem Widerspruch mehr zu der Tatsache die UVC nicht ständig betreiben zu müssen. Bedeutet aber auch gleichermaßen mehr Belastung für den Filter, den man dann dementsprechend größer wählen muss. Natürlich schön für die Firma, die schon mit ihrem Namen die Sahara begrünt, bedeutet es doch gleichermaßen auch, das du den teureren Filter bräuchtest und man so auch für die besseren Folgekosten sorgen kann  
Und da wären wir wieder beim Kapitalismus und dem Verkäufergeist der Mitarbeiter.
Du baust deinen Filter ja nun selber, willst mit 4000L eine Pumpe die rein theoretisch deinen Teich alle 2 Std umwälzt. Dann reicht auch eine kleinere UVC, weil wie gesagt, was sie im ersten Durchlauf nicht killt, macht sie im zweiten...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## loxy70 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

wie gesagt, hab mit der bitron 24 und ner 5000 pumpe glasklares wasser.
sicher ist die bitron teuer, aber eben auch fast komplett zu zerlegen.
mit der möglichkeit der ersatzteilbeschaffung sicher eine investition für viele jahre.die röhre läßt sich sehr leicht von außen reinigen bzw. tut das bei den neuen geräten schon selbstständig.eine neue lampe kostet ca.21 €.
die oase filter sind sicher viel zu teuer und dein geplanter eigenbau wahrscheinlich die bessere alternative.leider fehlt mir für sowas das handwerkliche talent.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

Hi,

den Bitron 24 C hab ih mir mal am WE angesehen, stimmt der reinigt sich selber - nur bei dem des Gerätes und dem Preis für eine Ersatzlampe hab ich mich gewundert = 35 € im Internet ....

Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung mit dem zusetzen der Lampe - wie oft baut ihr eure UVC denn aus und schrubbt den Glaskolben sauber ? Bin noch am überlegen ob wirklich der selbstreinigende Bitron sinn macht.... 

Zur Zeit hab ich noch nen 11W UVC am Druckfilter - bringt so gut wie gar nix obwohl die Sonne erst ab 13:00  bis 21:00 auf meinen Teich scheint und noch keine Fischis drinn sind bleibt er leicht grünlich ...

Meint ihr es könnte auch ein 18W ausreichen ? - ich will nur Goldfische /-orfen + Nasen + __ Moderlieschen in den Teich setzten, aber schon einige ... allerdings keine Koi.

PS: hab mal ein aktuelles Teichbild reingestellt ....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

Hab grad mal diesen UVC gefunden:
http://www.velda.de/L03p4000.php?id=100209

was haltet ihr denn von dieser Firma ? Die UVC´s von O..e haben keinen Reflektor  - bringt der denn richtig was ?

Wenn ichs richtig verstehe, hat der Bitron von O...e ne 4Pin UVC Lampe - die kostet mal so eben bei 18 oder 24 W = 35 €


Bei dem og. ist ne Standardlampe drinn die natürlich auch günstige im Austausch ist.


Gibt es da nun irgendein erwähnenswerten Vorteil einer 4Pin Lampe ? ...


----------



## loxy70 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

1. ist deine vor dem oder im druckfilter ? sollte sie im druckfilter sein kann es meiner meinungnach nicht richtig funtionieren. denn algen verklumpen durch uv,gleichzeitig mechanisch und biologisch filtern ... das alles in einem "waschgang" ? hatte auch mal einen Druckfilter und verschiedene uv stärken getestet...hat alles nix gebracht.
2. ich reinige meine bitron mindestens einmal wöchentlich. das läßt sich mittels schieber über einen magnetismus zur bürste sehr leicht bewertkstelligen. man muß also nix auseinanderbauen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

Da mein Teichwasser trotz betrieb des Druckfilters grün geworden ist und ich mal die UVC säubern wollte ist mir gestern dieser kaputt gegangen .... billig ist eben doof ...

Als ich den UVC durch eine Drehung öffnen wollte, ist das Plastikgewinde gebrochen ... der Glaskolben der UVC Lampe war im übrigen voller Wasser ... das kann doch nicht richtig sein ? ... Also dadurch das das Gewinde gebrochen ist (hab keine Kraft walten lassen) ist natürlich auch der Druckfilter nicht mehr dicht und ich muss nun Gas geben mit meinem Selbstbau ....

Irgendwei hab ich die Vermutung das sich das Plastikgewinde durch die Sonnenbestrahlung ausgedehnt hat.. na ja - Geiz is eben nicht geil.


--- Deckst du deine Bitron irgend wie ab unud schützt sie so vor der Sonne ?
--- Baust du jedes Jahr tatsächlich eine neue UVC Birne ein ??? Hast Du einen link für mich wo ich diese günstig kaufen könnte ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## loxy70 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Großer Durchlauffilter + kleine Pumpe, geht das gut ?*

hab meinen filter komplett mit bitron gebraucht bei ebay verkauft.
die bitron macht einen sehr robusten eindruck. ich denke sie wird nicht in der sonne "dahinschmelzen". ob die lampe noch ausreicht, kann man ( nach reinigung) eigentlich sehr gut am sichtfenster erkennen (besonders nachts).


----------

